# Tarte Princess Park Avenue Bronzer, NC 42 ?



## ilovejb (Dec 20, 2010)

I've heard a lot about the Tarte Princess Park Avenue Bronzer, and I was thinking about ordering it online, but I'm afraid it'll be too light on me and act as a highlighter, ( I'm NC42). I don't really need it to contour or anything, I just want a "vacation glow" What do you guys think?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 23, 2010)

ilovejb said:


> I've heard a lot about the Tarte Princess Park Avenue Bronzer, and I was thinking about ordering it online, but I'm afraid it'll be too light on me and act as a highlighter, ( I'm NC42). I don't really need it to contour or anything, I just want a "vacation glow" What do you guys think?


  	Park Avenue Princess is gorgeous.  I basically use it the way you are describing wanting to use it (not all over the face, just the upper cheek bones up to the temples) and it is the bomb, it just glows.  I didn't like Hotel Heiress, but you have a lighter skintone than me, so it might work out for you.


----------



## mistella (Dec 30, 2010)

love Park Avenue bronzer!
  	i just replied to your other post about bronzers and i mentioned the tarte bronzer

  	it's great for a "bronze" look


----------

